
Beedle offers 7 day free trial for their AI SEO - beedle
http://www.beedle.co
======
hank808
Their site is broken and they're using cpanel.

------
beedle
Beedle has announced a 7 day free trial for their SEO services, providing
analytics and their 90 day keyword prediction before a plan begins.

